# a question about privet messages



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

what is the maximum number of people you can send a privet message to. I thought it was 20, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

never mind- found my answer;

You may send your message to up to 5 people at a time.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 4, 2011)

Hedging your bets?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2011)

Heh- not a betting man, actually. I see that Morris had responded in the other thread on the same subject. I am not sure what what has been changed, but he has changed something.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 5, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> Hedging your bets?




No, that requires a bit more _shrub_tlety than shown here.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2011)

Umbran said:


> No, that requires a bit more _shrub_tlety than shown here.




Oh, I dunno.  I think Scitt's question could blossom into a full blown debate.  He's certainly posted the seeds of something that could bear fruit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

May i plant a suggestion here? If the subject stems off the main course, then this thread should leave to the miscellaneous forum. Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm curious about whether you had twigged my original pun on your mis-spelling!

Then again, once puns start the mods are a lawn unto themselves...


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> May i plant a suggestion here? If the subject stems off the main course, then this thread should leave to the miscellaneous forum. Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?




Oh, I dunno.  The topic clearly has its roots in this forum.  Maybe we could just weed out the off-topic stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 5, 2011)

Seems like a garden-variety question.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2011)

It does seem to be branching out from the original topic.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 5, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> Then again, once puns start the mods are a lawn unto themselves...




True, true.  Once they hear it through the grapevine, things tend to go a little nuts.  Unfortunately, that means that anyone trying to have a real discussion here is just barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 5, 2011)

i don't seam to be in line with this discourse on the proper trimming of my row of messages.

did you say i am only allowed to nuture 5 saplings?


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 6, 2011)

I can dig it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

well, if we go by poplar vote, it would have quite an interesting result. If things are oak kay with Morris for this thread to continue, we can cedar way this thread wanders. If i get out of line here I guess I can expect you to sycamore vicious ban hammer on me. I guess It does not always do good to go against the grain.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2011)

For a second I thought you all were talking about massages.  But guess again, instead of discussing the fine are if kneeding muscles, you were all playing with wood.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

Relique, that is just bad. just wrong. on too many levels!!! go walk the plank!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2011)

Foresooth, I withdrawl!

I wonder, were things different and I were cast adrift, would you pine for me? Or am I so unfunny and such a pane that the thought just makes you bored?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

you will knot be remembered. you can go dance around a maple for all I care. spruce up you tan and go sun at the beech. so quit your birching and whining.

As for me, i am going back to the elm until you get this off you chest(nut). be careful you don't get you ash in a sling!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be a fertile land of conversation. You guys maple me have to face-palm. 

You oak to be ash-amed of yourselves.

Sorry, just couldn't leaf this thread alone. Though it does seem as if Mr. DeWar's query has stumped everyone. He still pines for an answer.


----------

